# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تم حلّه عدم قراء بوكس الفولكانو لأي من اجهزة التابلت

## الوئام120

*عدم قراء بوكس الفولكانو لأي من اجهزة التابلت*   تحياتي للجميع / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .  *بدايةً قبل الدخول في صلب الموضوع  أود أن انوه اني جديد ومبتدىء في عالم البوكسات والبرمجة والعمل عليها .* *قمت بشراء بوكس فولكانو الذي يختص بالاجهزة الصينية وبالتحديد التابلت الصيني الذي غمر الاسواق .**وسوف ادرج لكم صورة البوكس  كي تم التوضيح بشكل اكثر والمساعدة .*     وصلني اكثر من جهاز تابلت صيني وكانت المشاكل كالتالي :- الوقف على شعار الاندرويد  الاستمرار في عمل اعادة تشغيل  طلب حساب الجي ميل  واقف على طلب الرقم السري . فقمت بشراء البوكس الموضحة صورته في الاعلى  لكن لم اتوفق في العمل عليه بالرغم من كثرة الشروحات على المنتدى او حتى في مواقع اخرى . قمت بتوصيله وعمل اللازم الا انه لا يقرأ الاجهزة واعطاء انفو .. وفي سوال مهم جدا  *هل من الضروري ان يكون التابلت متفعل في خيار وضع اليو اس بي ديبوج ؟؟  ام انه ليس ضروري  لكوني اشتغل على بوكس .*  *ولو   مش متفعل  يعني مش رح يزيط العمل على البوكس ..لان كثير من الاجهزة تكون  مقفولة بكلمة سر  ولا يمكن الدخول له لتفعيل وضع وضع اليو اس بي ديبوج*  اريد  من حضرتكم البدء معي في التعامل مع هذا البوكس بدءاً من البرامج اللازمة  لهذا البوكس ، مع العلم اني لدي كود تفعيل للسبورت  البوكس   بنتظار اخواني وكلي امل في مساعدتكم لي   دمت في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## sab_bane

السلام بالنسبة ل الطابلت لازم يكزن مفعل ديبيك 
و الحل هو البحث عن برامج تعمل على الطاب بدون دبيك او التحميل فلاشة خاصة بالجهاز
اما البوكس فهو متميز في الصيني دات المعالج mtk لدا انصحك ان تعمل على اجهزة متك 
لكي تستوعب طريقة العمل  على البوكس من ثم اتمم من عندك لان هذا البوكس بحر

----------


## الوئام120

اخواني انا لا اعرف ان التابلت الذي يحوزتي mtk  ام لا  
الي اعرفه اني نوع المعالج rockchip 
المهم عملت كل التعريفات وشبكت  لكن طلع عندي اخطاء    
لكن لا يوجد استجابة  
صورة للتوضيح                                                                                                                                                         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sab_bane

السلام أخي ما هي مشكلة التاب التي معك
المرجو صورة واضحة لدهر التاب و البوردة ان امكن كي نساعدك ان شاء الله

----------


## الوئام120

طبعا سطبت الاصدار الاخير من برنامج الفولكانو  
اولا اخي انا بحوزتي تابلت نوع البروسيسر rockchipe 2918 
مشكلته بضل يعمل اعادة تشفيل..... برجاء لاتقول لي فعل امر usb debyging لان اصلا  ما بقدر افوت علي  
الرجاء منك ابدء معي خطوة خطوة 
صورة التابلت للبرسوير

----------


## الوئام120

لا تنسى انا حديث النشاة في عالم البوكسات

----------


## الوئام120



----------


## sab_bane

السلام حبيبي أنا معك للأخر إن شاء الله بس لو ممكن صورة واضحة لبوردة و حاول البحث عن اسم الفلاشة في البوردة كما في هده الصورة

----------


## الوئام120

اوكي  
ساعطيك صورة لتابلت اخر موجودة علي كل المعلومات  *Q88E-V1.1*          
بالنسبة للتابلت الاول سوف اعطيك كل المعلومات حال توفرها

----------


## الوئام120

لكن  الرجاء توفير الفلاشة مع برنامجها ومغ االتعريفات 
وشرح ازا امكن

----------


## sab_bane

السلام عليكم   
ملاحظة يجب الانتباه كل هذه الأمور تبقى نظرية  و ليست عن تجربة شخصية و إنما بالبحث وكل أمر يجب ان تتعلم تحمل المسؤليته    
كي لا اكون سبب في اي شيء لا قدره الله لا تفهم قصدي خطاء ولكن من باب الإحتياط و كما قلت معك إلى أخر الأمر إن شاء الله    
الفلاشة يمكنك تحميلها من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الفلاشر و الدرايفر من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
بالنسبة للطريقة  اتبع هدا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sab_bane

بالنسبة للتاب الأول فهو موجود خصيصا في اسرائيل و كل ما هو مكتوب  عنه بالعبرية و كما تعلم فأخوك بالكاد يعرف العربية فكيف العبرية ومع دالك فنحن هنا لمد يد المساعدة بعضنا للبعض و الأجر عند الله  و هدفنا هو ان نبرهنا لأنفسنا انه يمكننا ان نكون مثلهم او احسن إلا انه ينقصنا الاجتهاد و الايمان بالدات و القدرات

----------


## kojyy

اخى الكريم يثبت فريق بوكس الفولكانو يوما بعد يوم ان هذا البوكس قادم بقوة فى عالم الصينى فعن طريق البوكس يمكنك عمل هارد ريست وحذف حساب الجوجل وغيره الكثير فقط  *الطريقة هتشغل التاب عادى وتوصل اليو اس بي وقم بتفعيل الديبك وتعمل نفس الخطوات اللى فى
الصور * اتبع الخطوات الموضحة بالصورة ويمكنك تغيير الاختيار من قائمة الروت تقبل مرورى ومعك للمتابعة    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## الوئام120

> السلام عليكم   
> ملاحظة يجب الانتباه كل هذه الأمور تبقى نظرية  و ليست عن تجربة شخصية و إنما بالبحث وكل أمر يجب ان تتعلم تحمل المسؤليته    
> كي لا اكون سبب في اي شيء لا قدره الله لا تفهم قصدي خطاء ولكن من باب الإحتياط و كما قلت معك إلى أخر الأمر إن شاء الله    
> الفلاشة يمكنك تحميلها من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
> الفلاشر و الدرايفر من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
> بالنسبة للطريقة  اتبع هدا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

   
جاري التحميل ووالتجربة   
وراجع باذن الله  
اشكرك من كل قلبي على روح المساعدة  دمت بود

----------


## الوئام120

> بالنسبة للتاب الأول فهو موجود خصيصا في اسرائيل و كل ما هو مكتوب  عنه بالعبرية و كما تعلم فأخوك بالكاد يعرف العربية فكيف العبرية ومع دالك فنحن هنا لمد يد المساعدة بعضنا للبعض و الأجر عند الله  و هدفنا هو ان نبرهنا لأنفسنا انه يمكننا ان نكون مثلهم او احسن إلا انه ينقصنا الاجتهاد و الايمان بالدات و القدرات

 اوءكد كلامك اخي العزيز  فهو اصل الجهاز من اسرائيل .. كوني اسكن في فلسطين  
بالفعل اخي كلنا يكمل بعضا البعض  
ان شالله بالايمان والارداة والعزيمة نحن افضل منهم 
ساحاول البحث عن فلاشة له  
دمت بخير

----------


## الوئام120

> اخى الكريم يثبت فريق بوكس الفولكانو يوما بعد يوم ان هذا البوكس قادم بقوة فى عالم الصينى فعن طريق البوكس يمكنك عمل هارد ريست وحذف حساب الجوجل وغيره الكثير فقط  *الطريقة هتشغل التاب عادى وتوصل اليو اس بي وقم بتفعيل الديبك وتعمل نفس الخطوات اللى فى
> الصور * اتبع الخطوات الموضحة بالصورة ويمكنك تغيير الاختيار من قائمة الروت تقبل مرورى ومعك للمتابعة    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

   

> *الطريقة هتشغل التاب عادى وتوصل اليو اس بي وقم بتفعيل الديبك وتعمل نفس الخطوات اللى فى*

 
كيف يا اخي افعل وضع التصحيح يواس بي  والتابلت اصلا ما بدخل على الشاشة الرئيسة لانه يوجد باس ورد

----------


## salihmob

بوكس الفولكانو من البوكسات التي اثبتت جدارتها علي جميع البروسسرات  
يوجد دعم كامل لاغلب انواع البرسسرات وبالاخص السبريد  
لكن اخي الكريم يوجد برامج اخري اسهل واضمن للتامل مع انواع التابلت واجهزة الاندرويد الصيني   
لذا ارجو منك وضع المشكلة وبيانات كاملة عن الجهاز الذي تود ان تشتغل فيه  
كل مشكلة وجهاز في موضوع منفصل  
حتي نتمكن من مساعدتك  
معك اخي الكريم حتي تحل جميع مشاكلك

----------


## راشدمحمد

السلام عليكم اخوانى
مثل ماذكر الاخ صالح -اليوم ظهر لى فى GSM-FORUM وغيرها برنامج لكثير من العمليات للتابلت والاندرويد.
معلومات عنه          Tool.exe
         Application (.EXE)   File size: 1003.88 KBUploaded: 2013-12-28 08:46:37Uploaded From: *About Executable File Formats* 
         An executable file is a file in a format that a computer can  directly execute. Although most executable files are safe, these formats  are the most commonly used to transmit viruses and infect computers  with malware. Executable files should be scanned with up to date  anti-virus software and should not be opened unless you trust the source  or were expecting this file الرابط
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## الوئام120

اخي العزيز جربت مع  برنامج لكن  بلا جدوى  
يعني انا اشتريت  البوكس  وما استفدت منو 
وبرضو البرامج الاخرى لم استفد منها  
الرجاء منكم  اريد ان افلشه ببرنامج تفليش سوفت وير  
وشكرا

----------


## sab_bane

السلام 
أخي يجب المتابعة فمازالت هناك طرق للتفليش اطلعنا على النقطة التي توقفت فيها و نحن معك بإذن الله

----------


## الوئام120

ان شالله خي العزيز 
عندي مشكلة بالكمبيوتر ساحلها  وابداء في موضوع التفليش 
انتظروني  
شكرا لكم

----------


## الوئام120

اخواني 
قمت بعمل اللازم من تنزيل الفلاشة وتعريف التابلت ونتزيل برنامج التفليش  
لكن برنامج livsuit  لا يستجيب لعمل التفليش  
صورة مرفقة

----------


## sab_bane

> اخواني 
> قمت بعمل اللازم من تنزيل الفلاشة وتعريف التابلت ونتزيل برنامج التفليش  
> لكن برنامج livsuit  لا يستجيب لعمل التفليش  
> صورة مرفقة

 السلام
المرجو توصيل التاب و انت ضاغط على زر خفض الصوت وهو مغلق و ان يطلب التعريفات اضغط على زر رفع الصوت الى ان تنجح

----------


## الوئام120

_اخي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_  _وشكرا للجميع اخواني في المنتدى روح التواصل المساعدة_  _تم حل الاشكال_  _تحياتي_

----------


## sab_bane

السلام 
المرجو دكر الخطوات التي قمت بها لحل المشكل

----------


## الوئام120

> السلام
> المرجو توصيل التاب و انت ضاغط على زر خفض الصوت وهو مغلق و ان يطلب التعريفات اضغط على زر رفع الصوت الى ان تنجح

 هذه هي الخطوات   
دمتم

----------


## kojyy

مبروك حبيبى حل المشكلة

----------

